# Dr Manhattan vs Superman



## R00t_Decision (Jul 11, 2009)

Superman (movie) vs Dr. Manhattan (watchmen movie)
Battlefield: Earth, Space


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm gonna say Manhattan.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2009)

Godzilla sits on Root_decision.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr. Manhattan points, Superman explodes


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Manhattan.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Dr. Manhattan points, Superman explodes



someone should make a banner of this


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr. Manhattan was way more impressive in the movie.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 12, 2009)

Superman is far faster and more powerful, but he has no way to kill Manhattan and no defense against his manipulation of matter.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

It's funny since they're both DC published characters, they would invoke a human turned into some semi-god like being.

Going on the movie, I think Super Man wastes him.      Super mans high intellect finds a way to vaporise his existence.

"I walked on the sun" ....... Super Man uses the sun for power, bub.


----------



## Monna (Jul 12, 2009)

This has been done before. Dr. Manhattan wins.


----------



## Trism (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> It's funny since they're both DC published characters, they would invoke a human turned into some omni-potent being.
> 
> Going on the movie, I think Super Man wastes him.      Super mans high intellect finds a way to vaporise his existence.
> 
> "I walked on the sun" ....... Super Man uses the sun for power, bub.



How exactly is Superman going to kill Dr. Manhattan? He has no way of doing so, while Dr. M could just teleport him into a black hole,


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Mozenrath said:


> How exactly is Superman going to kill Dr. Manhattan? He has no way of doing so, while Dr. M could just teleport him into a black hole,


Going by the movie, Dr. Manhattan seems to only assert his authority on weak humans. Super man has genius intellect far greater than Dr. M.  The guy was outclassed by a genius villain, well Supes has already dealt with that type in Lex Luthor.  Super man's super speed, super strength ultimately would allow him to find a device and bring it to him personally wiping out the atomic mans existence. Dr. M seems to generate time to power his attacks when aiming or tele-porting, he would have trouble even catching or focusing on Super man for a kill.

If Super Man was blood Lusted, the guy wouldn't stand a chance. In comics any machine is conceivable to wipe out a proto-man. Dr. M said so himself he is not a god or omnipotent.

From what I've seen, he's just an over charged, melodramatic emotional hybrid human like all those other sub atomic beings.


----------



## Trism (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Going by the movie, Dr. Manhattan seems to only assert his authority on weak humans.



Are you trying to say that Dr. M's powers wouldn't work on Superman? Because you would need to prove that movie Superman has protection against the types of abilities Dr. M has.



> Super man has genius intellect far greater than Dr. M.  The guy was outclassed by a genius villain



No he wasn't. The guy failed to do anything to Dr. M. He even said "The world's smartest man means no more to me than its smartest termite" just to gloat over how badly that guy failed.



> well Supes has already dealt with that type in Lex Luthor.



Which means nothing in this fight,



> Super man's super speed, super strength ultimately would allow him to find a device and bring it to him personally wiping out the atomic mans existence.



Okay, now this doesn't even make any sense. First of all, you are saying that Superman is going to get some non-existent "device" that will erase Dr. M from existence? This approach was tried in the movie, and it failed. Not only that, but Superman won't have any way of obtaining or building any such device.

Furthermore, you are admitting that Superman's own personal abilities are not enough to deal with Dr. M.



> Dr. M seems to generate time to power his attacks when aiming or tele-porting, he would have trouble even catching or focusing on Super man for a kill.



Neither of them would know the other person's abilities, for one, and Dr. Manhattan's teleportation can't be dodged. It's not like some beam attack; he points at his target and it teleports. So like I said, he can simply teleport him into a black hole.



> If Super Man was blood Lusted, the guy wouldn't stand a chance. In comics any machine is conceivable to wipe out a proto-man. Dr. M said so himself he is not a god or omnipotent.



These are not the comic incarnations, and Superman is not a god or omnipotent either. And Dr. M can use teleportation to counter Superman's speed.



> From what I've seen, he's just an over charged, melodramatic emotional hybrid human like all those other sub atomic beings.



One who can travel to other galaxies, has vast energy and matter manipulation, can see the future, make clones of himself, survive in space, increase his size, and regenerate after being completely atomized.

Yeah...


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

_Are you trying to say that Dr. M's powers wouldn't work on Superman? __Because you would need to prove that movie Superman has protection against the types of abilities Dr. M has._

- Basing it on canon and continuity that is super man in the movie, yes. Prove what exactly, that would be like trying to prove a figment of imagination. Battledome's are never completely right, you rely on logic.

_No he wasn't. The guy failed to do anything to Dr. M. He even said "The world's smartest man means no more to me than its smartest termite" just to gloat over how badly that guy failed._
 
Superman comes from Kyrptone, a race of highly intelligent beings. Dr. M is still a man confined to his human indignation, only granted epic powers to expand his foresight. When a 'godly' being gets pwned by a mere mortal it speaks volumes. So much for his peering into the future.


_Which means nothing in this fight_ 
Lex Luthor was an evil villain. It's a comparison for explanation, what are you going to work on, vapid space with your arguments?


_Okay, now this doesn't even make any sense. First of all, you are saying that Superman is going to get some non-existent "device" that will erase Dr. M from existence? This approach was tried in the movie, and it failed. Not only that, but* Superman won't have any way of obtaining or building any such device.*_ 

That device plot from the movie was rather lame.
Pretty much, yeah, use your imagination. If you've seen enough super man movies or comics in general it's plausible. Vapourized by the same machine he was construed by. *Right there your knowledge about Superman falls short.*
_
Neither of them would know the other person's abilities, for one, and Dr. Manhattan's teleportation can't be dodged. It's not like some beam attack; he points at his target and it teleports. So like I said, he can simply teleport him into a black hole._

What makes you so certain it can't be dodged? Superman can whip into space and back in an instant. Dr. M needs to lock on a targets matter to whisk them away. He isn't god like where he can think something in his mind and summon it at will. Easier on a human, harder on a super being.

_These are not the comic incarnations, and Superman is not a god or omnipotent either. And Dr. M can use teleportation to counter Superman's speed._
 
Technically they are comic incarnations since their canon is based of comic books. These aren't characters created for the sole purpose of a movie. Who said Superman was omnipotent?

_One who can travel to other galaxies, has vast energy and matter manipulation, can see the future, make clones of himself, survive in space, increase his size, and regenerate after being completely atomized._ 

Yeah, like Galaticus, Spawn.. etc etc.... yadda yadda.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Superman wins.

Dr. Manhattan is essentially an alternate version of the Atom, as is Monarch. You do know what Superman did to Monarch? He fought Firestorm and Captain Atom, who greatly surpass Dr. Manhattan.

Superman is a God who can only be injuried by Magic, Kryptonite and another Kryptonian. Nonetheless, Dr. Manhattan may very well be capible of hurting Superman. Superman is not human, thus Manhattan may not understand Superman's structur. Plus, it is protected by an energy aura and dense structure. Darkseid had the very same molecular disintegration ability, his Omega Beams, and Superman has fought him on many occasions, and was the only being to survive.

Manhattan has precognition, but Superman moves faster than light, and most importantly Superman is bound by free will, unlike the characters within Watchmen, which may effect Manhattan's precognition.

Unlike Manhattan, Superman has vast experience in fighting superpowered beings. Some of which have similar energy manipulation powers to that of Manhattan. However, Manhattan is the only superpowered being within the Watchmen, therefore he has never fought anyone equal to or more powerful than himself, thus he would underestimate Superman.


----------



## Blaizen (Jul 12, 2009)

Superman flies over to fortress gets a phantom zone projector and traps Dr. M. inside the phantom zone before Dr M. knows what is going on.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> Superman flies over to fortress gets a phantom zone projector and traps Dr. M. inside the phantom zone before Dr M. knows what is going on.



Because Movie Superman clearly had one of those in his fortress...which is in another universe since OBD battles take place in the Hyperbolic Time chamber unless otherwise specified.



Anyways, Superman gets annihilated.



R00t_Decision said:


> That device plot from the movie was rather lame.
> Pretty much, yeah, use your imagination. If you've seen enough super man movies or comics in general it's plausible. Vapourized by the same machine he was construed by. *Right there your knowledge about Superman falls short.*




Yes, because using the same device on him a third time will surely do the trick .

Bringing himself back after total annihilation (as in, every single quantum particle in his body was thrown to the four winds) was the very first trick he mastered.  Superman literally can't do anything to hurt him, and lacks movie feats that put him above Dr. Manhattan's matter manipulation.



Heck, Dr. M might even be faster than Superman when it comes to movie versions.  The guy can observe quantum experiments that take place in less than a picosecond.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Blaizen said:


> Superman flies over to fortress gets a phantom zone projector and traps Dr. M. inside the phantom zone before Dr M. knows what is going on.



And how is he supposed to get it, without losing by ringout?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread. 



> Basing it on canon and continuity that is super man in the movie, yes.


Prove that Superman is immune to Manhattan's powers. If you can not, your claim has no basis and will be dismissed.



> Battledome's are never completely right, you rely on logic.



This is true. Why don't you start practicing what you preach.



> If Super Man was blood Lusted, the guy wouldn't stand a chance



Right. And I'm Mary Queen of Scots.



> Darkseid had the very same molecular disintegration ability, his Omega Beams, and Superman has fought him on many occasions, and was the only being to survive.



Two things.
1: Plot.
2: That would be DCAU Superman not movieSupes.



> Technically they are comic incarnations since their canon is based of comic books. These aren't characters created for the sole purpose of a movie.



No. There is no "Oh well this was based on comics so I can use comics canon" There is just the movies and the feats from them.




> Who said Superman was omnipotent?



You are making him out to be massively more powerful than he really is.


> Yeah, like Galaticus, Spawn.. etc etc.... yadda yadda.



I admit to having no idea what your point is, but you are aware that both Spawn and Galactus shit all over Superman right?



> Superman can whip into space and back in an instant


Not to say that Manhattan could teleport him that far but:
1: He has no knowledge of interstellar geography. Teleport him yo the other side of the galaxy and it does't matter how fast he is. With no way of knowing where earth is he won't be making it back any time soon. Also, BFR. ^_^
2: The given example was "teleporting him into a black hole" Yeah. If that happened he definitely wouldn't be flying back.



> Superman comes from Kyrptone, a race of highly intelligent beings.



He actually comes from Krypton, and yes, the Kryptonian race was very advanced. How does this apply in any way whatsoever to Superman who was raised on Earth? Oh right it doesn't.



> Neither of them would know the other person's abilities



Atually, due to his non-linear view of time it is entirely likely that Manhattan would know everything he needs to know about Superman's powers right from the start.



> Super man's super speed, super strength ultimately would allow him to find a device and bring it to him personally wiping out the atomic mans existence.



With what materials? The ones that don't exist in the Hyberbolic Time Chamber?



> His only weakness appears to be tachyons



My knowledge of movie-Supes is limited but I don't believe he has any sort of tachyon creation powers. Given this, how does Superman deal with him?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

I shoudln't post nothing this little constructive, but I love my set so much I like to show it off everywhere I can


Dr Manhatan EASELY takes down any incarnation of superman by turning his brain into ciment


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I shoudln't post nothing this little constructive, but I love my set so much I like to show it off everywhere I can
> 
> Dr Manhatan EASELY takes down any incarnation of superman by turning his brain into ciment



Hey Banhammer  I somewhat doubt that. You should read my first point above, and that may explain why.

There is no possible way that someone could say that, let's say, All-Star Superman could lose against Dr. Manhattan, as I can't see that to be possible, let alone conceivably.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

I have read your argument and found you to be profoundly wrong. Do I need to go by it one by one?


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I have read your argument and found you to be profoundly wrong. Do I need to go by it one by one?



Hey  Oh, really? Hmm... We'll firstly Dr. Manhattan's physics are not bound to other universe's, plus he knows nothing of Kryptonians. I mainly stated this within my first post.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey Banhammer  I somewhat doubt that. You should read my first point above, and that may explain why.
> 
> There is no possible way that someone could say that, let's say, All-Star Superman could lose against Dr. Manhattan, as I can't see that to be possible, let alone conceivably.



Your ignoring the fact, that Supes doesn't have any defence against having every molecule in his body explode.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Your ignoring the fact, that Supes doesn't have any defence against having every molecule in his body explode.



Hey, KingOfShippers 

Superman's organs and internal system are covered within a rather dense aura which is also one of the reasons as to why his suit nevers tears, not to mention that within the recent comics he displayed the abilities to become intangible. Not to mention his regenerative capibilities which will kick in if a being injuries him, which is not a reguarly occurence.

Kryptonian bodily structure is vastly different to that of a human's. Dr. Manhattan has not had any experience in combating against that of fellow superhumans, whereas Superman had. 

As I stated previously, Superman has fought against Firestorm, Atom, Captain Atom, who are perhaps even stronger than Dr. Manhattan in terms of their abilities.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> Superman has fought against Firestorm, Atom, Captain Atom, who are perhaps even stronger than Dr. Manhattan in terms of their abilities.



And the only reason he isn't dead is because of plot.

Manhattan's only weakness is Tachyons. Superman does not have access to Tachyons. Because of this fact, Superman has no way to harm Manhattan. Meanwhile Manhattan has any number of ways to hurt Superman.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey, KingOfShippers
> 
> Superman's organs and internal system are covered within a rather dense aura which is also one of the reasons as to why his suit nevers tears, not to mention that within the recent comics he displayed the abilities to become intangible. Not to mention his regenerative capibilities which will kick in if a being injuries him, which is not a reguarly occurence.
> 
> ...


Then Dr. Manhattan blows up every water and carbon molecule in Superman's body.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Manhattan waves a finger and makes Superman explode.

endgame/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey, KingOfShippers
> 
> Superman's organs and internal system are covered within a rather dense aura which is also one of the reasons as to why his suit nevers tears, not to mention that within the recent comics he displayed the abilities to become intangible. Not to mention his regenerative capibilities which will kick in if a being injuries him, which is not a reguarly occurence, considering Superman has arguably one of the greatest durable beings within the DC Universe.
> 
> ...



From what I understand it doesn't exactly target the organs it targets your Molecules and atoms, It's kinda hard to defend against something that's destroying you from the sub-atomic level.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Then Dr. Manhattan blows up every water and carbon molecule in Superman's body.



Superman's structure isn't similar to that of humans, as I have stated. If such a thing was possible then he wouldn't have survived his encounter with Firestorm.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Superman's structure isn't similar to that of humans, as I have stated. If such a thing was possible then he wouldn't have survived his encounter with Firestorm.



Teleportation into black hole anyone?


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> From what I understand it doesn't exactly target the organs it targets your Molecules and atoms, It's kinda hard to defend against something that's destroying you from the sub-atomic level.
> 
> I could be wrong though.



That is a very good comment  But Superman had survived Darkseid's Omega Beams, which no one had ever survived. However, Doomsday later appeared to survived such a powerful offense.

The potential and skill of Omega Beams are on a level surpassing that of a sub-atomic scale, due to their ability to travel back and fourth into different dimensions with such speed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> But Superman had survived Darkseid's Omega Beams, which no one had ever survived



Darkseid does not exist in the Supes movies. You can not use outside feats.



> Superman's structure isn't similar to that of humans, as I have stated. If such a thing was possible then he wouldn't have survived his encounter with Firestorm.



A molecule is a molecule. Whether its in Superman or in a lake it doesn't change. The only reason Superman wasn;t killed by Firestorm is becuase of plot.

For the third time now: Manhattan's only weakness is Tachyons. Superman does not have access to Tachyons. Because of this fact, Superman has no way to harm Manhattan. Meanwhile Manhattan has any number of ways to hurt Superman.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Hey  Oh, really? Hmm... We'll firstly Dr. Manhattan's physics are not bound to other universe's, plus he knows nothing of Kryptonians. I mainly stated this within my first post.



Let's see


First there's the Equivallence law, that states all attacks unless specifically stated otherwise transfer to them normally.

Second, there's the fact that even though DCVerse phisics is all over the place as a law (lol, speed force) that still is not enough to warrant imunity from a guy that knows everything by looking at it.
He looks at Clark and will instantly know that his cells and his aura will not degrenate to any frquency except the one that happens to be kriptonite and start emanating it.

Third, There is nothing in superman's arsenal even noteworthy to take down Manhatan, or evidential that he can survive him. Superman's powers came from a bio-electrical aura, and beyond reasonable muscle density. None of this is too notorious for Manhatan to convert into puddin or being de-atomized. He can't even run away from someone with universa awareness, and that sees the instants next to each other. He could re-creat and obliterate SM as a ragdoll in the instant it takes from him to move from the space next to the other one.

Fourth, Jhonz is notoriously CIS bound, but PIS free. While other characters dont understand exactly how to use them, or don't get the chance, Jhonz does it.

Fifth, oh god, you made me write a long post, you suck


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Teleportation into black hole anyone?



That's a really good point


----------



## Densoro (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Manhattan waves a finger and makes Superman explode.
> 
> endgame/



Why did this not finish it? The Doc routinely picks people's atoms away from each other. Body is removed from organs are removed from bones are removed from face. Superman is dissected flawlessly; he becomes a museum-perfect model of the Kryptonian internal organ system.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Let's see First there's the Equivallence law, that states all attacks unless specifically stated otherwise transfer to them normally.



Woh, the Equivalence Law? Personally, I've never heard of such a branch of Physics, as I'm at the moment doing A-Level Physics, but I'll read it nonetheless. 



Banhammer said:


> Second, there's the fact that even though DCVerse phisics is all over the place as a law (lol, speed force) that still is not enough to warrant imunity from a guy that knows everything by looking at it. He looks at Clark and will instantly know that his cells and his aura will not degrenate to any frquency except the one that happens to be kriptonite and start emanating it.



Intriguing. I may need to again read my Watchmen book, but I didn't know Dr. Manhattan was able to do such a thing, considering that Superman is bound by free will, unlike that of the characters within the Watchmen Universe. I believe Alan Moore made a comment on their free will, but I can't remember such a thing.



Banhammer said:


> Third, There is nothing in superman's arsenal even noteworthy to take down Manhatan, or evidential that he can survive him. Superman's powers came from a bio-electrical aura, and beyond reasonable muscle density. None of this is too notorious for Manhatan to convert into puddin or being de-atomized. He can't even run away from someone with universa awareness, and that sees the instants next to each other. He could re-creat and obliterate SM as a ragdoll in the instant it takes from him to move from the space next to the other one.



I am rather restricted within this thread, as it's Superman from the film series, hence I admit the movie Superman may not be able to stop Dr. Manhattan, however Superman from the comics is another story indeed. I do agree with such comments, Banhammer 



Banhammer said:


> Fourth, Jhonz is notoriously CIS bound, but PIS free. While other characters dont understand exactly how to use them, or don't get the chance, Jhonz does it.



That's intriguing, but Jhonz is nonetheless not a member of the same Universe as that of Manhattan.



Banhammer said:


> Fifth, oh god, you made me write a long post, you suck



I'm sorry Banhammer  Brilliant posting skills nonetheless. Kudos


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Equivalence is an OBD general assumption. It allows characters from verses with vastly diferent energy systems to fight equally, such as Naruto characters genjutsuing people who don't have chakra systems.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Superman (movie) vs Dr. Manhattan (watchmen movie)


Are you f#&kin serious?


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

In all honesty, this should be based on the comics and graphic novel, then that would make things all the most interesting, as Superman displayed such things which could only be classed as astonishing and mind-boggling.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

The end result would not change.

Supes: I am the UBERHAXXORZ but I never use my powers to their true potential!
Manhattan: Yawn. *explodes Supes*


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The end result would not change.
> 
> Supes: I am the UBERHAXXORZ but I never use my powers to their true potential!
> Manhattan: Yawn. *explodes Supes*



Oh, I can tell you it most certainly would, especially if I were to state the things in which All-Star Superman was to do. Let's just state that taking on and defeating a great amount of the Green Lantern Corps is one of the many feats of greatness.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> Oh, I can tell you it most certainly would not change


 I'm glad you agree with me.



> Let's just state that taking on and defeating a great amount of the Green Lantern Corps is one of the many feats of greatness.



The Green Lanterns, the people who can't kill. The people who can't kill and are physical beings. The people who can't kill, are physical beings and who aren't fast enough to react to Superman.

Yes, this totally explains how he could beat Doc M.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Oh, I can tell you it most certainly would, especially if I were to state the things in which All-Star Superman was to do. Let's just state that taking on and defeating a great amount of the Green Lantern Corps is one of the many feats of greatness.



I've read ASS, it doesn't mean anything.

Manhattan could wave a finger and make half of the Corps dissapear. If you can't kill him by taking him apart molecularly (Veidt ) nothing Superman can do will.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> Yes, because using the same device on him a third time will surely do the trick .


Superman has at his disposable Kryptonian technology which in the movies (and in canon) is vastly superior to human technology, including 1985 technology that the Watchmen is based off with it's sci-fi advanced engineering.  In canon, Superman is known to use weapons as a resort to defeat people.

Save your face palm when you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> I've read ASS, it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Manhattan could wave a finger and make half of the Corps dissapear. If you can't kill him by taking him apart molecularly (Veidt ) nothing Superman can do will.



Given the fact the Green Lanterns are arguably some of the most power beings within the DC Universe, I somewhat doubt that. One Scenario is a Green Lantern going back in time and preventing Osterman from transforming into Manhattan.

Indeed, Dr. Manhattan's only weakness is Tachyons. Wheras, Superman's only weaknesses are three things. Kryptonite, Magic and Kryptonians. That's almost like suggesting nothing Dr. Manhattan can do will kill Superman.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Superman has at his disposable Kryptonian technology which in the movies (and in canon) is vastly superior to human technology, including 1985 technology that the Watchmen is based off with it's sci-fi advanced engineering.  In canon, Superman is known to use weapons as a resort to defeat people.
> 
> Save your face palm when you know what your talking about.





Yes, because he is really going to have access to said technology and have enough time to use it, right?


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The Green Lanterns, the people who can't kill. The people who can't kill and are physical beings. The people who can't kill, are physical beings and who aren't fast enough to react to Superman.
> 
> Yes, this totally explains how he could beat Doc M.



Very sound logical, Onomatopoeia. However, surely it would be protcol for the Lantern's to have subdue Superman? Considering they do the have ability to emit rays of Krypton, I'll have to again read that comic.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, because he is really going to have access to said technology and have enough time to use it, right?



Actually, It was already assumed that Superman had such knowledge, considering the period of time in which the Fortress of Solitude was active on Earth. Not to mention Superman possesses a photographic memory.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, because he is really going to have access to said technology and have enough time to use it, right?



He always does, the fortress of solitude is a magnificent place. Plus this is Superman, he always has access to the most advanced human experimental or otherwise machinery.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Given the fact the Green Lanterns are arguably some of the most power beings within the DC Universe, I somewhat doubt that. One Scenario is a Green Lantern going back in time and preventing Osterman from transforming into Manhattan.
> 
> Indeed, Dr. Manhattan's only weakness is Tachyons. Wheras, Superman's only weaknesses are three things. Kryptonite, Magic and Kryptonians. That's almost like suggesting nothing Dr. Manhattan can do will kill Superman.



Even if the Corps are arguably the strongest policing force in the DC Universe doesn't mean anything against Manhattan. They're physical beings, which means he can take them apart at a molecular level by will alone.

And we have yet to see if Superman can return from this.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> Superman has at his disposable Kryptonian technology which in the movies (and in canon) is vastly superior to human technology, including 1985 technology that the Watchmen is based off with it's sci-fi advanced engineering. In canon, Superman is known to use weapons as a resort to defeat people.



Unless mentioned in the OP he does not have access to this technology. Just his own powers. *waits for  R00t_Decision to alter the OP*





> Wheras, Superman's only weaknesses are three things. Kryptonite, Magic and Kryptonians.


These are his only weaknesses but they aren't the only things he's vulnerable to. Doc M explodes him.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Even if the Corps are arguably the strongest policing force in the DC Universe doesn't mean anything against Manhattan. They're physical beings, which means he can take them apart at a molecular level by will alone.
> 
> And we have yet to see if Superman can return from this.



Awesome image, Kumabear  Thanks for providing that scan. True, they are physical beings, however they possess one of the most powerful devices within the DC Universe.

If used accordingly, they may very well be able to discover that Manhattan's weakness is Tachyons. Personally, I wouldn't compare Rorschach's physical structure to that of Superman's.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm like 51% sure that molecules are molecules whether they compose a Human or a Kryptonian.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> He always does, the fortress of solitude is a magnificent place. Plus this is Superman, he always has access to the most advanced human experimental or otherwise machinery.



You're new here, aren't you? 

There are general OBD assumptions for these battles. For one thing, you didn't state a battlefield, so by default, they are fighting in a area similar to the Hyperbolic Time Chamber from Dragon Ball Z.

Oh, also, neither fighter has knowledge of the other one, so Superman wouldn't know what tech can atomize Doctor Manhattan. Even if he did, you would have to show me where in any of the movies that Superman has ever had this type of equiptment.

And even then, it's not like it would work as Doctor M would just come right back.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm like 51% sure that molecules are molecules whether they compose a Human or a Kryptonian.



If that were the case then Superman would have been dead long ago from being hit by Darkseid's Omega Beams, and the offenses executed by Firestorm.

Kryptonions are not similar to humans, especially in terms of their physiology, as they have far more dense and stronger structures. I believe it was stated within the Silver-Age that Superman had many organs which humans did not possess. Kryptonions absorb the rays of the Red Sun differently to that of humans.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Unless mentioned in the OP he does not have access to this technology. Just his own powers. *waits for  R00t_Decision to alter the OP*
> 
> 
> These are his only weaknesses but they aren't the only things he's vulnerable to. Doc M explodes him.


- Basing it on canon and continuity that is super man in the movie, yes.

The watchmen movie follows the graphic novel as much as to a tee as possible and I've never read the novel, except for official stat bios and moves.

It's known he has access to this technology. Considering a speck of Kryptonian Crystal nearly destroyed the planet earth, that shows you the canon is perceived in the move as one example. The latest superman movie has you already assuming you know about superman in one form or another, it doesn't play off of any one thing.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Awesome image, Kumabear  Thanks for providing that scan. True, they are physical beings, however they possess one of the most powerful devices within the DC Universe.
> 
> If used accordingly, they may very well be able to discover that Manhattan's weakness is Tachyons. Personally, I wouldn't compare Rorschach's physical structure to that of Superman's.



This is true, the Power Rings have near infinite power. They just don't stand up to a being with godlike powers able to rip people apart at a molecular level with a thought.

And physical structure doesn't really matter since at the base it's all just molecules. They've never dissected a Kryptonian though from what i've read so we'll just have to agree to disagree on the body structure. And I don't think the power rings would have the time to assess Manhattan tbqh.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> He always does, the fortress of solitude is a magnificent place. Plus this is Superman, he always has access to the most advanced human experimental or otherwise machinery.



Except he doesn't have access to the fortress in this fight, for him to go the the fortress he'd have to exit the battlefield, which would mean Manhattan would win via Ringout.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> It's known he has access to this technology. Considering a speck of Kryptonian Crystal nearly destroyed the planet earth, that shows you the canon is perceived in the move as one example.



Unless it is specifically mentioned in the OP he does not have access to this technology. Just his own powers. *waits for R00t_Decision to alter the OP*



> The latest superman movie has you already assuming you know about superman in one form or another, it doesn't play off of any one thing.



I've never seen a single Superman movie actually. Unless you count the animated one where he fought Doomsday.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> This is true, the Power Rings have near infinite power. They just don't stand up to a being with godlike powers able to rip people apart at a molecular level with a thought.
> 
> And physical structure doesn't really matter since at the base it's all just molecules. They've never dissected a Kryptonian though from what i've read so we'll just have to agree to disagree on the body structure. And I don't think the power rings would have the time to assess Manhattan tbqh.



Yeah. Hmmm.... That's a rather interesting point, Kumabear.

With regard to your comment on Kryptonians, as I have stated, during the Silver-Age era it was stated that Kryptonions have several many organs in which humans do not possess, and they are obviously genetically different which is most evident.

The power rings do have such time travel capibilities, as shown within several of the comics. Their really interesting I must admit


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Yeah. Hmmm.... That's a rather interesting point, Kumabear.
> 
> With regard to your comment on Kryptonians, as I have stated, during the Silver-Age era it was stated that Kryptonions have several many organs in which humans do not possess, and they are obviously genetically different which is most evident.
> 
> The power rings do have such time travel capibilities, as shown within several of the comics. Their really interesting I must admit



Since when do Power Rings have time travel?   I've only read GL v4 and GL Corps so I don't remember any Time travel, lmao.

Even if they have extra organs though or a different physical or biological structure at the end for Dr. Manhattan taking them apart is no different than a human. That's like trying to say Dr. Manhattan can't take apart a Cube of Bricks the size of Manhattan just because it has a different physical structure than that of Rorschach.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah the 'assumptions' thread, where people are are assuming they are fighting in a battle dome. Which is assuming being quite ridiculous because the battle would be on earth in an open environment.

Assumptions and rules are one thing. I don't assume that everyone assumes it's an open battle dome. I think the obvious, a earth setting which is what most people would think.  Make 'the assumption' rules, then you'll alleviate a lot of stuff.

Frankly speaking, assuming you think this is an open hyperbolic dbz time chambre fight, is stupid in my opinion.

Those type of battles are pointless, and if this is the case, then lock this thread.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Ah the 'assumptions' thread, where people are are assuming they are fighting in a battle dome. Which is assuming being quite ridiculous because the battle would be on earth in an open environment.
> 
> Assumptions and rules are one thing. I don't assume that everyone assumes it's an open battle dome. I think the obvious, a earth setting which is what most people would think.  Make 'the assumption' rules, then you'll alleviate a lot of stuff.



It's the rules, if no battlefield is specified, it automatically becomes the Hyperbolic Time Chamber.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Ah the 'assumptions' thread, where people are are assuming they are fighting in a battle dome. Which is assuming being quite ridiculous because the battle would be on earth in an open environment.
> 
> Assumptions and rules are one thing. I don't assume that everyone assumes it's an open battle dome. I think the obvious, a earth setting which is what most people would think.  Make 'the assumption' rules, then you'll alleviate a lot of stuff.



The obvious = Assumption

And you didn't even state a location in the op. Hell are you talking about?


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Since when do Power Rings have time travel?   I've only read GL v4 and GL Corps so I don't remember any Time travel, lmao.



Yeah, they have such capibilities. Hal Jordan have traveled through time on many occasions. For example, using his abilities to guide the Time Masters through time. 



kumabear said:


> Even if they have extra organs though or a different physical or biological structure at the end for Dr. Manhattan taking them apart is no different than a human. That's like trying to say Dr. Manhattan can't take apart a Cube of Bricks the size of Manhattan just because it has a different physical structure than that of Rorschach.



But, my point was that the Kryptonians have different structures. True, but nonetheless Superman has surived the likes of Firestorm who is arguably greater than that of Dr. Manhattan.

For example, Firestome was able to absorb the oxygen out of the bodies of beings, turning a boulder into water and fire into water, and other forms of atomic reconstruction to such a profound level.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

What part of "Plot" are you incapable of understanding?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Yeah, they have such capibilities. Hal Jordan have traveled through time on many occasions. For example, using his abilities to guide the Time Masters through time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your still using Comic Superman, when it's Movie Superman we're using, Movie version does not have the comic's feats, so stop using them.

It wouldn't matter if Comic Supes survived Firestorm, because it's not significent in this match.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> The obvious = Assumption
> 
> And you didn't even state a location in the op. Hell are you talking about?


My bad, there are like 2 threads. I just read the rule thread. 
Dragonus Nesha

Ok I'll change the OP, as if there is no hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> My bad, there are like 2 threads. I just read the rule thread.
> Dragonus Nesha
> 
> Ok I'll change the OP, as if there is no hyperbolic time chamber.



You called it, Ono.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Superman hasn't got the kind of powers Manhattan has. Manhattan stomps


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Superman's native Earth is not specified, natural assumption: real world Earth.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

I know your trying to make it so that Supes can get to Fortress, and get his tech toys, but your forgetting that while Supes has to fly, all Manhattan has to do is just teleport in, and warp it into the sun.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I know your trying to make it so that Supes can get to Fortress, and get his tech toys, but your forgetting that while Supes has to fly, all Manhattan has to do is just teleport in, and warp it into the sun.



But hadn't Superman already accumulated all the information already?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You called it, Ono.


Called what exactly? I take you to quote from the OBD Assumptions thread that you are using as your play book:



> *Canon:*
> *This is pretty much clear cut in most people's minds.
> *
> Any form of a series that the original author or creator had the largest part, and near full autonomy, in creating. This would of course mean manga for most series, and anime for a select few. In 99% of most cases, whatever form of a series came first is what is considered to be canon.


So the excuse that it's not in the movie, is moot,because people already assume who know the canon it's possible.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> But hadn't Superman already accumulated all the information already?



Not what I meant, Supes still has to fly to the Fortress to get the crystals, or the Phantom Zone Projector, while Manhattan can just teleport instantly and destroy them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> Called what exactly


I predicted that you would alter the OP in a failed attempt to give Superman the advantage. Which you have.




> So the excuse that it's not in the movie, is moot,because people already assume who know the canon it's possible.


Movie canon and comics canon are two different things. Period.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Movie canon and comics canon are two different things. Period.


This is sort of redundant since The Watchmen movies is based off the graphic novel.



Onomatopoeia said:


> I predicted that you would alter the OP in a failed attempt to give Superman the advantage. Which you have.


*slow clap. Congratulations you get a sticker.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Ono said that you would change the OP once you realized Superman wouldn't have access to his tech.


----------



## Bart (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Not what I meant, Supes still has to fly to the Fortress to get the crystals, or the Phantom Zone Projector, while Manhattan can just teleport instantly and destroy them.



Ah, ok kk; misread the comment, but doesn't Superman travel at the speed of light, even within the films?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> This is sort of redundant since The Watchmen movies is based off the graphic novel.



and as I told Bartallan, Watchmen is a special case, as it only has that one graphic novel to go off of, Supes has 50+ years on continuity to go through.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> This is sort of redundant since The Watchmen movies is based off the graphic novel.





The Watchmen movie is a direct Adaptation of the Watchmen novel. It's the same verse in both.

Movie sups and comic sups are completely different verses. C'mon man, you're killing yourself here.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> This is sort of redundant since The Watchmen movies is based off the graphic novel.



Maybe it is, but that doesn't mean they are one and the same.

Events differ in the movie from the graphic novel. However close they may be, they are still two different canons.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I predicted that you would alter the OP in a failed attempt to give Superman the advantage. Which you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Movie canon and comics canon are two different things. Period.





Narcissus said:


> Ono said that you would change the OP once you realized Superman wouldn't have access to his tech.


Actually I changed the thread since guys where pushing me to do so. I said if the thread isn't good enough lock it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> Actually I changed the thread since guys where pushing me to do so.



No we weren't.



> I said if the thread isn't good enough lock it.



Love to, can't.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> and as I told Bartallan, Watchmen is a special case, as it only has that one graphic novel to go off of, Supes has 50+ years on continuity to go through.


That's not my problem. What I know of the watchmen is what I know of the movie.  I can only go off the movie, canon and continuity that I know. Frankly if you guys presented some canon from what you know in accordance to use against superman you would make a greater case.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

It was ruined from the word Go. All that stuff just made it worse than it already was.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> *The Watchmen movie is a direct Adaptation of the Watchmen novel. It's the same verse in both.*
> 
> Movie sups and comic sups are completely different verses. C'mon man, you're killing yourself here.


I just said that and you just repeated it. 


Movies sup and comic super are the same in canon.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

No they aren't. At all.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I just said that and you just repeated it.
> 
> 
> Movies sup and comic super are the same in canon.



Up till the climax of the novel with the giant squid/explosion Watchmen is the exact same.

Movie Sup isn't even close to the same as Comic Sup. That's like saying Wolverine from Origins = Comic Wolverine.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No they aren't. At all.


I always found this "movie" and "comic" completely separate as false. Since most of the stuff they pull from is from comic books. I think you people are confusing continuity with canon. Remember canon is information that you generally assume, I just pointed that out in your OBD assumption thread. Superman movies, do not follow continuity of the comic books. They are indeed different type of stories, but story falls on continuity. You still need canon to draw from. That's the fine line.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

> I always found this "movie" and "comic" completely separate as false


Then you have always been wrong. 



> Since most of the stuff they pull from is from comic books.


Rule 1 of a parallel universe: Same events does not = same universe. Just because they take events from comics and adapt them into a movie does not mean that the comics canon and the movie canon are the same. It just means the two seperate canons have the same event.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> Movie Sup isn't even close to the same as Comic Sup. That's like saying Wolverine from Origins = Comic Wolverine.


I read and own the entire weapon X saga and know wolverine Comic Canon. I recently saw the Wolverine movie, whilst it's not exactly the same continuity as the comics, the canon is nearly the same.

"" is not an excuse.



> Then you have always been wrong.


Right, says you. You can't even come up with an argument to back up your claims. Like I did above. I even used the OBD assumption thread as proof to back up my claims. You have neither and at this point, I'm staring to find your quick assumptions, as nothing but moot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Denying that I'm right doesn't mean I'm not. 

Movie Superman =/= comics Superman. That's all there is to it.

You can not say "Oh well, comics Superman tanked a universe destroying blast so that proves that DCAU Superman can do it too".

Two seperate characters from two seperate canons. The feats of one do not carry over to the other.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Denying that I'm right doesn't mean I'm not.


Care to expand on your point there. You know perhaps, actually give me a link about what is posted here and explain to me what you are talking about.
Rather than saying unimportant things like this, otherwise, you are just wasting my time.

PM when you do find something to explain and back up, what you say.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 12, 2009)

So movie Deadpool = Comics Deadpool? You've got to be kidding me. That is why marvel gives its movies a universe designation number, it's because they are parralel. YOU ARE WRONG


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I read and own the entire weapon X saga and know wolverine Comic Canon. I recently saw the Wolverine movie, whilst it's not exactly the same continuity as the comics, the canon is nearly the same.
> 
> "" is not an excuse.
> 
> Right, says you. You can't even come up with an argument to back up your claims. Like I did above. I even used the OBD assumption thread as proof to back up my claims. You have neither and at this point, I'm staring to find your quick assumptions, as nothing but moot.





does not equal



The worlds are completely different. In Origins verse Cyclops is killed by Phoenix at a lake, Wolverine kills Phoenix with healing that can supposedly bypass the strongest telepath in his verse, Juggernaut is a mutant, and Deadpool is a freak experiment that looks like Baraka from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

I accept your concession, R00t_Decision.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So movie Deadpool = Comics Deadpool? You've got to be kidding me. That is why marvel gives its movies a universe designation number, it's because they are parralel. YOU ARE WRONG


continuity.

I am wrong? Gee, a lot of elements in Wolverine Origins is borrowed from Weapon X Saga.  I guess if you are anal about the entire thing, and don't find Dead Pool as a merged being than ya, you'll get miffed about every point.



> I accept your concession, R00t_Decision.


I accept putting you on ignore.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 12, 2009)

Rule 1 of a parallel universe: Same events does not = same universe. Just because they take events from comics and adapt them into a movie does not mean that the comics canon and the movie canon are the same. It just means the two seperate canons have the same event.

You can not say "Oh well, comics Superman tanked a universe destroying blast so that proves that DCAU Superman can do it too".

Two seperate characters from two seperate canons. The feats of one do not carry over to the other.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> continuity.
> 
> I am wrong? Gee, a lot of elements in Wolverine Origins is borrowed from Weapon X Saga.  I guess if you are anal about the entire thing, and don't find Dead Pool as a merged being than ya, you'll get miffed about every point.
> 
> ...



borrowed elements =/= same continuity or canon

holy fucking crap.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

kumabear said:


> borrowed elements =/= same continuity or canon
> 
> *holy fucking crap. *


Yeah hey noob, follow the NF rules when you reply. Don't swear if you don't find the discussion doesn't go your way. Do you know how to talk? You know without being *entirely* condescending with every word on every post you make.

I don't know what this =/= so explain.

Can you elaborate on your premise? Perhaps elaborate, something concise in your argument, please, other than getting annoyed? I read both the Assumptions and rules thread and still fail to see your point. In fact, let me help you a little.



> *Ability Overlap/Universe Equivalence:*
> This is where things become even more unclear.
> 
> I still see the odd new member say something along the lines of "that won't work because they have no reiatsu/reishi/chakra/ki/yoki/spiritual power/etc..."
> ...


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Yeah hey noob, follow the NF rules when you reply. Don't swear if you don't find the discussion doesn't go your way. Do you know how to talk? You know without being *entirely* condescending with every word on every post you make.
> 
> I don't know what this =/= so explain.
> 
> Can you elaborate on your premise? Perhaps elaborate, something concise in your argument, please, other than getting annoyed? I read both the Assumptions and rules thread and still fail to see your point. In fact, let me help you a little.



And you aren't being condescending? I've been lurking longer than you've had your account so I don't see how your argument's supposed to work.

And what does the quote have to do with anything?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Rule 1 of a parallel universe: Same events does not = same universe.
> You can not say "Oh well, comics Superman tanked a universe destroying blast so that proves that DCAU Superman can do it too".
> 
> Two seperate characters from two seperate canons. The feats of one do not carry over to the other.


You know I agree with you on this. When I read a comic book I separate parallelling universes but that falls into continuity. However, canon, is quite a loose word which can be taken to the extreme. As I said earlier, if you are anal about the entire thing, then you will pick apart canon

Canon


> "The question is which material to favour and which to ignore when attempting to resolve all the material into a consistent whole. Two simple approaches are the "principle of first mention" in which information in the original work provides a foundation which later material must respect, and the revisionist model in which the latest work always supersedes earlier material. However, the situation can be much more complicated."


People will favour one material over the other when dealing with canon, but the wonderful thing about canon is that if offers a consistent whole.

Does that mean parallel universe offer the same continuity to the story. No. 



kumabear said:


> And you aren't being condescending? I've been lurking longer than you've had your account so I don't see how your argument's supposed to work.
> 
> And what does the quote have to do with anything?


I've been lurking since 2004. I said without being entirely condescending. It has to do with respect for each others opinion.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

So this Root guy is saying that comic=movie versions? Most idiotic thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So this Root guy is saying that comic=movie versions? Most idiotic thing I've heard all day.



More idiotic than what I said


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> More idiotic than what I said



Surprisingly enough, yes.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So this Root guy is saying that comic=movie versions? Most idiotic thing I've heard all day.


No, I'm not saying that. You're lost. Comprehension reading skills please.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> You know I agree with you on this. When I read a comic book I separate parallelling universes but that falls into continuity. However, canon, is quite a loose word which can be taken to the extreme. As I said earlier, if you are anal about the entire thing, then you will pick apart canon
> 
> Canon
> People will favour one material over the other when dealing with canon, but the wonderful thing about canon is that if offers a consistent whole.
> ...



-___________-

Canon.

3. the body of rules, principles, or standards accepted as axiomatic and universally binding in a field of study or art: the neoclassical canon. 

You're trying to prove that comics and movies have the same Canon, which is incorrect. 

In the Wolverine Origins verse Deadpool is the Weapon X experiment following Wolverine and is turned into a freak monstrosity with the powers of kidnapped mutants, this is canon in the movies.



However in the comics he's someone that had his Cancer cured by Weapon X experimentation into healing and became disfigured and unstable mentally before turning into a mercenary. This is canon as well in the comics.

Explain to me how the two are under the same verse and canon? I don't even know why you're still trying to defend your point.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't consider that Dead pool as part of continuity. The Origin saga has elements from Weapon X>


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> I don't consider that Dead pool as part of continuity. The Origin saga has elements from Weapon X>



So your picking and choosing


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 12, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I shoudln't post nothing this little constructive, but I love my set so much I like to show it off everywhere I can
> 
> 
> Dr Manhatan EASELY takes down any incarnation of superman by turning his brain into ciment



Superman in the comics has resisted matter manipulation. 

He wins this thread, but he certainly cannot defeat any incarnation of Superman.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 12, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> So your picking and choosing


What don't you get. Origins movie has part of canon based of comics books, the parts that aren't, have no relation to the continuity of the comic book.



Narcissus said:


> The only things that involves the word "lost" in this thread are Superman and you, Root.
> 
> Superman lost the match, you lost the debate.


Really, I've gone over the rules. I find no mention of comics visa vie movies or rules to bind them by. Can you find something in relation to that? You're going on the verge of troll with your last two responses.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> What don't you get. Origins movie has part of canon based of comics books, the parts that aren't, have no relation to the continuity of the comic book.
> 
> 
> Really, I've gone over the rules. I find no mention of comics visa vie movies or rules to bind them by. Can you find something in relation to that? You're going on the verge of troll with your last two responses.



No they are similar to the comics, not exactly like it .


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2009)

And I think this one's pretty much done.

If you guys want to make a comic-based version of the thread in the CBD go ahead.


----------

